# My Monitor Says Out of Range SUB-D 67.4 khz/60 Hz



## yahyawest (Jun 5, 2019)

Dear All , 

Am Super fustrated with this. 

My monitor wont support my Grahpic Card GTX Ti 1050 . 

It says D-Sub out of range and i cant change the refresh rate. 

Tried safe mode and all of that changed the resolution and all online soultions.

Am using an LG Monitor . VGA to VGA-HDMI adapter. 

In the TV it works HMDI TO HDMI 

HELP


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi yahyawest, and welcome to TSG.

LG manufactures many models of monitors. Please tell us the exact model number.

Please tell us the manufacturer and exact model number of the graphics card you are using. You told us the model number of the controller IC on the card. 

Please tell us the manufacturer and exact model number of the VGA to VGA-HDMI adapter or provide a link to the product if you purchased it online.


----------



## yahyawest (Jun 5, 2019)

Model number is 19M38A








[/URL][/IMG] 
https://ibb.co/D1TBXK9 Check Image

Graphic card As i mentioned GTX Ti 1050.

Adapter VGA-HDMI is Datapro

https://www.shopkees.com/1080p-hdmi...er-hd-conversion-cable-with-audio-output.html

Please help


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

For starters, your monitor does not support a 67.5 KHz horizontal refresh rate. The highest it an do is 49.725 KHz. With a 60 Hz vertical refresh rate, I am going to guess you may be trying a 1280x1024 resolution which is beyond the capabilities of your monitor. The attached chart is from the LG 19M28A owner's manual. It shows what resolutions are supported and at what horizontal and vertical refresh rates. You need to make sure that your video controller settings match one of them. The HDMI to VGA converter should take care of adjusting the sync polarities.








Am I safe to assume that you are properly powering the HDMI to VGA converter through its USB jack?

If you still have problems, then you will need to tell us the manufacturer and model number of your graphics card.



yahyawest said:


> Graphic card As i mentioned GTX Ti 1050.


And, as I said before:



cwwozniak said:


> *You told us the model number of the controller IC on the card.*


I am asking for the name of the manufacturer and exact model number of the graphics card that is plugged into one of the motherboard's expansion slots.


----------

